# Jackpot- the Petsmart yellow copper dragon HM



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My first petsmart boy... and an amazing one at that! he has a bit of finrot, but he is a FEISTY guy and flares at EVERYTHING... begining to wonder if he might be a giant mix... hes MASSIVE... and SO photogenic... he LOVES havig his picture taken and LOVES showing off








































































BLUE EYES! =O


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Hehe good lookin. He's got black outlined over each scale.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know!
Love this boy... if I can fnd a female big enough (and who fits him) Im tempted to breed him


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I love the 8th picture! He's got a tough guy "whachu lookin' at?" pose going on. He's beautiful and full of personality!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> I love the 8th picture! He's got a tough guy "whachu lookin' at?" pose going on. He's beautiful and full of personality!


LOL, it does look like that!
thank you  def did not expect to find a guy like him, hes GORGEOUS and.... like you said full of personality


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

I am stunned you got that beautiful boy at Petsmart.
Stunning !!


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

nice one


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

acadialover said:


> I am stunned you got that beautiful boy at Petsmart.
> Stunning !!


Me to! I mean WOW... I never expected to find something like him!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock: WOAH! he's beautiful!!! i'm surprised his fins aren't torn up, all the HM's I see at petco/petsmart have shredded up fins from either fin rot or tail biting from being in such a small cup.


----------



## mwalters400 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow! I'd snatch him up in a minute. The picture's just a little fuzzy, but I don't see any evidence of fin rot - maybe at the lower rear edge of the anal fin?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooh my gosh, this boy's gorgeous <3 I wish I could find some nice betta's at my Petsmart, but here there aren't real HM's (they are all overpriced delta's, haha), most of them are either sick or dead, I have to move them all to find something nice the way they have them arranged, and I can't even see what color they are through the blue water (last time I got a Petsmart betta, I thought it was a bright clover green CT. Turns out it was a dark yellowish-orange VT with really bad finrot. x.x)
And that's my off-topic story about why I get all my fishies from Petco.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Ooh my gosh, this boy's gorgeous <3 I wish I could find some nice betta's at my Petsmart, but here there aren't real HM's (they are all overpriced delta's, haha), most of them are either sick or dead, I have to move them all to find something nice the way they have them arranged, and I can't even see what color they are through the blue water (last time I got a Petsmart betta, I thought it was a bright clover green CT. Turns out it was a dark yellowish-orange VT with really bad finrot. x.x)
> And that's my off-topic story about why I get all my fishies from Petco.


Yikes... well, I just got a beautiful HM male from Petsmart. He is soo tiny though..
View attachment 43379


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

wow,very pretty. where did you get the blue stuff, and what is it ??
Would love more pics of him. is he black ?


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

acadialover said:


> wow,very pretty. where did you get the blue stuff, and what is it ??
> Would love more pics of him. is he black ?


The blue stuff is just small shell shaped beads for aquadic tanks, and he his blue/white/black. I was even told he might marble!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> :shock::shock::shock: WOAH! he's beautiful!!! i'm surprised his fins aren't torn up, all the HM's I see at petco/petsmart have shredded up fins from either fin rot or tail biting from being in such a small cup.


I know, there where a few ones like him, who had the majority of their fins, but most of them had finrot or SBD issues


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

mwalters400 said:


> Wow! I'd snatch him up in a minute. The picture's just a little fuzzy, but I don't see any evidence of fin rot - maybe at the lower rear edge of the anal fin?


He has early stages, my camer does not pick up color contrast unless in direct sun (like black next to white/yellow) the tip of his tail (caudal fin) has it slightly near the top, there is a small bit of fin loss, but its not major


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Ooh my gosh, this boy's gorgeous <3 I wish I could find some nice betta's at my Petsmart, but here there aren't real HM's (they are all overpriced delta's, haha), most of them are either sick or dead, I have to move them all to find something nice the way they have them arranged, and I can't even see what color they are through the blue water (last time I got a Petsmart betta, I thought it was a bright clover green CT. Turns out it was a dark yellowish-orange VT with really bad finrot. x.x)
> And that's my off-topic story about why I get all my fishies from Petco.


I know, I wasnt expecting to fine a nice looking dude.... especially not a yellow guy!
the water for all of them had a faint blue tint... though I did notice all of the VTs and a few of the CTs had DARK blue water


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love big boys. =) My Sequin is huge. In his 5 gallon, he looks like what a regular sized fish looks like in a 2.5 gallon. He's big. =)


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, the name sure fits him. He's beautiful!


----------



## steftravels (Dec 1, 2011)

I love the picture of him looking at the camera. That is so cute!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Mart2289 said:


> Well, the name sure fits him. He's beautiful!


Thank you! :-D when I saw him under a REAL light I was like JACKPOT! and the name stuck


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

steftravels said:


> I love the picture of him looking at the camera. That is so cute!


Lol, I know! I wish I had a better camera... he is SO photographic! LOVES the camera!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow nice betta! He looks like he doesn't have the full 180 degree spread so I will say super delta, sometimes they can stretch their fins though and turn into HMs. Very nice find!



BartTheFish said:


> Yikes... well, I just got a beautiful HM male from Petsmart. He is soo tiny though..
> View attachment 43379


He is definitely a butterfly, he may be marble but I don't really see any thing that looks like marble in him.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Wow nice betta! He looks like he doesn't have the full 180 degree spread so I will say super delta, sometimes they can stretch their fins though and turn into HMs. Very nice find!


The pictures I posted he is not fully flared in, he was goofing off toward the camera, once I get my camera fixed (it broke) Im going to get a picture of him flaring toward another betta to get a better look at his fins


----------

